# Where Is Handcent?



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anybody find handcent in the market? I have an old apk in TiBU, but it's not showing for me for some reason

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

According to their site, there is an issue at the moment preventing them from being on the market.

http://www.handcent.com/News.php

I know this is killing them, lots of people are switching to Go SMS.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

I love handscent and will probably never switch.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

When Handcent went off the Market I gave Go SMS a try and I actually like it better. Give it a shot. If you like it you can stick with it, if not, download the GetJar app and you can get Handcent there.


----------



## Badasscharge (Oct 27, 2011)

handcent is the shiznit... specially the privacy features


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Been using Handcent for almost two years and for some reason, they are frequently missing from the Market. They never give a real explanation as to why either, just that there's a problem, etc, etc and you can download directly (for the time being).


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

hall said:


> Been using Handcent for almost two years and for some reason, they are frequently missing from the Market. They never give a real explanation as to why either, just that there's a problem, etc, etc and you can download directly (for the time being).


That makes me nervous. Why would their app be pulled unless there was something wrong?

/tinfoilhat

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## baseballfanz (Oct 21, 2011)

Handcent is back on the Market. You could even download it from their website.


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

Just had hancent update itself a few hours ago. Been running much smoother since


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I see a lot of wakelocks with handcent.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

